# Hot Water Pressure



## North East Traveler (Feb 18, 2008)

I have an 04 Outback rss with the atwood 6610a EE water heater. While the heater is operating and heating water to the correct temp, I have little or no water pressure. It starts out with good pressure for about 2 seconds and then dribbles out. If on bypass the pressure is fine from the hot water side. Any ideas


----------



## North East Traveler (Feb 18, 2008)

Found the problem in the water heaters outlet were a small plastic spring loaded one way valve had lost the spring and shut down most outgoing water pressure


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Glad you found the problem quickly! Any chance you took a picture? I just can't quite visualize what was wrong.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip! I may need to use it someday.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

North East Traveler said:


> Found the problem in the water heaters outlet were a small plastic spring loaded one way valve had lost the spring and shut down most outgoing water pressure


Hey...no fair. You didn't give us time to help out.









Seriously....glad you got it figured out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Make sure that you replace the check valve or next winter you will be wondering why you need 8 gallons of the pink stuff to winterize.


----------

